# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Αλλαγή ποτενσιομέτρων σε κονσολα ήχου

## monoxromos

Παιδια  γεια σας
Πήρα πριν δυο χρόνια μαι κονσολίτσα την behringer 502 δυστυχώς τα δύο ποτενσιομετρα line in εχουν προβλημα ,προς το κλεισιμο τους δεν κανουν καλη επαφη και ξαφνικα πετάγεται δυνατα ο  ήχος.
Ερριξα σπρευ , εστρωσε για λίγο καιρο  κανα δυο μηνες και παλι τα ίδια!
Υπάρχει καποιος φιλος που  κανει σέρβις να την στειλω να αλλάξει τα ποτεσιομετρα και πόσο θα κοστίσει γιατι η κονσολα απο  μόνη της καινουργια έχει γυρω στα 60 ευρώ.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## mikemtb73

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...d.php?p=895859
Αυτη είναι? 

Οπως σου είπαν και τον Ιούλιο, αν πουμε οτι το ποτενσιομετρο εχει κανα δεκάρικο τουλαχιστον και καποιος θα παρει ενα 30 πχ, δεν νομιζω οτι συμφέρει τελικά

----------


## monoxromos

Τωρα ομως μετά απο ψεκασμους κλπ χαλασαν τελειως και το  προβλημα  δεν ειναι μονο  η αντικατάσταση αλλά που θα βρώ, γιατι έψαξα σε δυο τρια  καταστήματα στο  διαδίκτυο και  δεν βρίσκω ποτενσιομετρα με 6 στη σειρα επαφες όπως βλεπετε και στη φωτογραφια.
Κια μια  ερώτηση  πρακτικα τι διαφορα εχει αν ειναι πχ 10 ΚΩ ή 20 ή 50ΚΩ. Γιατι  αυτα που ειχε,  ανοιγαν  πολυ γρήγορα ενω εγω θελω να ανεβαινει η ένταση  πιο αργά να εχω περισσοτερο περιθώριο κατά το κλείσιμο...
Ευχαριστω για την απάντηση.
για κονσολα behringer.jpg

----------


## manolo

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να το ψάξεις κι εδώ;. Έχω βρει κατά καιρούς και περίεργα ποτενσιόμετρα που δυσκολεύτηκα γενικά να τα βρω.

----------


## monoxromos

Με ρωτάει πόσα ΚΩ δεν γράφει επανω το παλιό,γιαυτο ρωτησα παραπανω τι διαφορα εχουν τα ΩΜ στην λειτουργια τους;

----------


## manolo

Μπορείς να το μετρήσεις με ένα πολύμετρο;; Αν όχι προσπάθησε να βρεις το schematic του μηχανήματος. Εκεί θα λέει.. Το ποτενσιόμετρο αυξομειώνει το ρεύμα και κατ' επέκταση την ένταση του ήχου..

----------

mikemtb73 (10-02-21)

----------


## spiros full

καλημερα.ψαχνω κι εγω με 6 επαφες στη σειρα ποτενσιομετρο για ενα aphex exiter και ειναι δυσκολο να βρω τουλαχιστον ελλαδα.

----------


## monoxromos

Αν βρεις πες μου και εμένα ψαχνω,μηπως ειναι σαν κι αυτο;
potensiometro gia behringer 2.jpgpotensiometro gia behringer 1.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

> Αν βρεις πες μου και εμένα ψαχνω,μηπως ειναι σαν κι αυτο


Πώς έψαξες Δηλαδή???
https://www.soundservice.gr/e-shop/p...oducts_id=3726
Μήπως να στο μετρήσουμε κιόλας πόσα kω Είναι?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## monoxromos

Βρήκα αλλα ειναι 50 ΚΩ τι διαφορά θα έχει αντι των 10 ΚΩ που ειναι αυτά που έχει τώρα η κονσολα,θα ανοιγει αποτομα  η πιο αργά η ενταση του ήχου; Αυτο που μου δειχνεις στο link ειναι με κοντο αξονα εγω θέλω με άξονα γυρω στα 2-2,5 εκατοστά.

----------


## mikemtb73

Πιο αργά θα ελεγα.


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nyannaco

> Βρήκα αλλα ειναι 50 ΚΩ τι διαφορά θα έχει αντι των 10 ΚΩ που ειναι αυτά που έχει τώρα η κονσολα,θα ανοιγει αποτομα η πιο αργά η ενταση του ήχου;





> Πιο αργά θα ελεγα.


Για ποιό λόγο; Σαν διαιρέτης τάσης λειτουργεί, στην αντίσοιχη θέση θα δίνει τον ίδιο λόγο διαίρεσης, ανεξαρτήτως τιμής. 
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι η ένταση θα αυξάνει με τον ίδιο αντιληπτό ρυθμό - εφ'όσον αντικτασταθεί με ίδιου τύπου, δηλαδή λογαριθμικό με λογαριθμικό, όχι γραμμικό!

----------

mikemtb73 (12-02-21)

----------


## manolo

Όπως λέει κι ο Νίκος δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα να μην λειτουργήσει αρκεί να είναι ίδιου τύπου, απλά στο τέρμα της κλίμακας, π.χ. στα 50ΚΩ αντίσταση, αν αυτό που είχε πριν ήταν max 10ΚΩ αντίσταση, η ένταση του ήχου θα είναι αρκετά χαμηλότερη από την προηγούμενη στο peak resistance...υποθέτω.

----------


## nyannaco

Επιμένω, πρακτικά δεν θα έχει διαφορά ούτε στην ένταση, εφόσον το ποτενσιόμετρο της έντασης λειτουργεί σαν διαιρέτης τάσης. Η απόλυτη τιμή του θα έκανε διαφορά εάν ήταν συνδεδεμένο σαν ροοστάτης. Σαν διαιρέτης τάσης, επηρρεάζει μόνο τη σύνθετη αντίσταση εισόδου, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση απλά την ανεβάζει, δεν θα επηρρεάσει τη στάθμη του ήχου σε κανένα σημείο της διαδρομής του.

----------


## manolo

Συμφωνώ Νίκο. Όμως αν χρησιμοποιείται ως ροοστάτης;; για αυξομείωση έντασης ρεύματος και κατ' επέκταση έντασης ήχου;; Δεν ξέρω, απλά θα ήταν καλύτερα να είχαμε το σχηματικό.

----------


## nyannaco

Το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο στη συγκεκριμένη θέση (line in) και σε χαμηλού κόστους μηχάνημα. Σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε το σχηματικό, αλλά με βάση τα προηγούμενα τα λεφτά μου είναι σε συνδεσμολογία διαιρέτη στη διαδρομή του σήματος.

----------

